# Stock Transfers for Baby Onesies - PLEASE HELP ME DECIDE!!



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey there everyone!

First off, I am a complete newbie to this world of pressing your own designs on garments.

I've decided that I want to buy the ProWorld Press for $99 and since I have to buy at least $299 worth of accessories and transfers I've been spending the past month carefully picking out designs I am going to buy from ProWorld.

I will be pressing the designs on baby onesies, which I have taken measurements of the usable space on the garment to ensure I have transfers that will fit.

The thing is that the style of my company is more like Punky/Tattoo fashion and most of the Infant transfers that Proworld has are cute...but too cutesy and just not what my company puts out. I like the adult transfers more and I am going for a "Full Body Design" look on the onesies anyways.

For example, the USABLE space on one of our baby onesies is 8 inches wide by 12 inches long.

So if I get an adult transfer that measures 7 by 11 will that be too big or is it ok??

ProWorld tells me that the designs I want are too large for baby onesies but the measurements tell me different.

Am I missing something??? 

If the blank space of a onesie is 9 1/2 by 13 inches and to be safe I will say that the USABLE space is 8 by 12..is it still too large to buy a design that is 7 by 11??

I know of one business that puts adult transfers on baby onesies.

I'm so confused and feel a bit dumb lol 

I've got a long list of transfer designs that I am in love with and I feel like I been crushed and sent back to square one because now I'm confused with what I can or can't get.

Please help. I don't want to order $$$ worth of transfers only to make a costly mistake.

I Love the variety of ProWorld and I love this forum so
thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I bought the Proworld package as well and have made a few baby Onesies with their trasfers and it worked for me. I wouldn't go to small on the onsies. I also make my own designs and Heat press them on works even better because you can make them any size you like super easy. I just wanted to say that I love my heat press from proworld and all their Heat trasfers and heat trasfer paper.

I hope this helps
Susan


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I would get a few and test them. If you are going for the full body look, then it may work. Many onsies shrink a LOT when dried, so I would test a few sizes (wash/dry a few times) and make sure you actually have the space you think you do. And give a few to people with babies to test them before investing a lot of $, or try them on different size onsies/babies to see where the designs fit. It would be worth the $ to test to save $$$$ later.

I can tell you a newborn onsies has VERY DIFFERENT usable space than an 24 month size onsie!


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

Susan Scott said:


> Hi I bought the Proworld package as well and have made a few baby Onesies with their trasfers and it worked for me. I wouldn't go to small on the onsies. I also make my own designs and Heat press them on works even better because you can make them any size you like super easy. I just wanted to say that I love my heat press from proworld and all their Heat trasfers and heat trasfer paper.
> 
> I hope this helps
> Susan


Thanks for the input Jen 

Hi Susan,

Do you test the onesies? I know it depends on the garment fabric but now I'm wondering if the full body size heat press design changes noticeably after a baby garment has been dried.

I'm asking now since the ProWorld Heat Presses are on back order till the end of June and it'll be a while before I get to test anything


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Mel No I didn't test frist because not all the onesies are the same fabric so I just went for it and it worked great form me. I figure that the onesies and the design was cheap enough that if it screw up it was ok and I could see the result if I tried it on a reg t shirt it would not be the same and I wouldn't see the exact out come. Everyone is different with there test but I had not done an Onsies before so I thought I would just do it and it work out great. Let me know how it works for you when you get your Heat press and trasfers. You are going to be so excited with there heat press and transfers I love working with them and they have a great selection. 

I hope this help you Mel. 

Susan


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

Susan Scott said:


> Hi Mel No I didn't test frist because not all the onesies are the same fabric so I just went for it and it worked great form me. I figure that the onesies and the design was cheap enough that if it screw up it was ok and I could see the result if I tried it on a reg t shirt it would not be the same and I wouldn't see the exact out come. Everyone is different with there test but I had not done an Onsies before so I thought I would just do it and it work out great. Let me know how it works for you when you get your Heat press and trasfers. You are going to be so excited with there heat press and transfers I love working with them and they have a great selection.
> 
> I hope this help you Mel.
> 
> Susan


Yay! Thanks


----------

